# Al-Ko T44 Axles: Brakes And Axle Alignment



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I own a 2012 Outback 301BQ that was built with AL-KO T44/4,000 lb axles. The following is FYI based upon the research I did while performing maintenance on the bearings & brakes the past month.

Brakes:

AL-KO was purchased several years ago (2014?) by Dexter. In theory all AL-KO parts now have a Dexter part number; see Dexter's web sit for parts catalog.

Dexter self adjusting brakes are not compatible with AL-KO axles.

Dexter is no longer making the Brake Kits (complete assy) for the T44 axles. As of 6/13/18 Dexter had 8 kits in stock; if you need them the part #'s are RH K23-539-00 & LH K23-538-00.

Online retailers: no one had T44 Brake Kits. A couple of retailers wanted to sell me Brake Kits for the 3,500 lb axle to use on the T44 axle.

EOD when you service the T44 axle brakes you will need to replace the individual components vs purchasing a complete assy.

Axle Alignment & Tires.

Before Memorial day I noticed the left rear tire was worn/ close to bald on its right hand edge of the tire. I decided to have the axles aligned before replacing the tires so delayed purchasing tires until after our Memorial Day camping trip. Today I had both axles aligned, cost was $110 per axle. Not sure how it got out of alignment but it took approx. 90 min.to realign. I had a difficult time finding a shop to look at a travel trailer axle alignment. If you live in Central Ohio I had the alignment done by Bee Line Aligning Services Corp in Columbus, Ohio. They allowed me to watch, interesting process, however the mechanic pointed out that 3 of the tires had broken belts; yes the original tires starting their 7th season. Fortunately I already had an appointment immediately after the alignment with Discount Tires to install new Goodyear Endurance tires. I could tell the improvement as soon as I left Discount Tires parking lot.

I hope this information is helpful,

Dick Bailey


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

There is a earlier post named "Suspension Upgrades" where some of us posted our experiences with those 4000 lb axles. After about 30,000 miles, both of ours (but especially the rear one) had lost their camber and were wearing the inside edge of all 4 Maaxis tires. In my opinion two 4000 lb axles on a almost 9000 lb trailer does not leave enough safety margin for regular long term use. Rather than aligning, them we opted to completely replace them with 6000 axles and 2900 lb spring sets. Also installed new Endurance Tires. Side benefit is that we got 12" brakes that parts are readily available for. Details and pictures are in the other thread.


----------

